# My first framing gun



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

screw holmes...


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm more of a stick gun type of guy for framing, but that looks like a sweet gun. Enjoy it, your arms will be stronger real quick!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

compressor is good to go:thumbup:
i really had to bend over when buying nails..
$50 for a box of 3 1/4 galvys
and $22 for a box of a 2" galys'
but these are thick nails, not the little thin ones like most gun nails


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

if their available in coil nails look for "topgun" nails. we buy their stick nails for about 25% less than paslode nails and their a better nail both bright and galvy. heavier gauge shanks and head. not to mention they dont jamb up in the hitachi guns we have or my rigid stick nailer


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

picked up this baby today
Canning showed it to me, thanks eh :thumbsup:
Went the first time and it would start and stop, the guy fixed the internal breaker and now its good. $150 later its mine, should have no problem running a framing gun or roofer or a few :thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

like i mentioned i have the ridgid.. the trigger completely broke off last wednesday...... went to drop it off for repairs today only to find out that the shop no longer does ridgid tool repairs which sucks because 1) this place is 5 blocks from my house.. 2) gotta go across the bridge now to drop it off....

which now has me thinking being a ridgid factory service center is probably a death sentence becasue of the warrenty


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a paslode coil framer, it runs great if it's plugged into a good air source. Running off of a 4 gallon compressor, I had a couple issues with the gun feeding. Plug it into a wheelbarrow, and all the issues went away.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

my framing contractor uses Hitachi coil framing guns and runs them off a gas motor wheelbarrow compressor. never hear him say anything bad about them.
the old compressor gives him more trouble than the guns ever have.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

we have one of the hitachi coil nailers. ..it gets used for sheathing but we have issues with it setting nails too deep.. the depth adjust doesnt work on it and dialing down teh compressor messes up the guys using hte stick nailers


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> picked up this baby today
> Canning showed it to me, thanks eh :thumbsup:
> Went the first time and it would start and stop, the guy fixed the internal breaker and now its good. $150 later its mine, should have no problem running a framing gun or roofer or a few :thumbsup:


I bought one of those compressors brand new- took a shiz on me a day later. I took it back and bought a makita.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> I bought one of those compressors brand new- took a shiz on me a day later. I took it back and bought a makita.


canning said it was good, and we ran a few guns off it working with chris, so ill take my chances


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Picked up another rigid coil framer today from HD... $45 total. I grabbed that thing, faster then Chinese ping pong.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Wth they had some left?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> Wth they had some left?


It was the floor model or something...kinda dusty but works just dandy. I tell you, keep your eyes out at HD. I got a roofing gun a while back too.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Man they haven't been on the shelves around here in almost a year


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> screw holmes...


Sometimes you gotta dig around:blink: I found a set of dewalt miter saw brackets laying around and the tool manger gave em to me for 15bucks:thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Just an update.. The gun is infact a POS.
I broke 1 last week and 1 earlier this week.
Got one back from the repair shop.. shoot, shoot.. proud proud proud.
Almost every nail is proud. No its not the compressor.. The compressor runs my paslode PF350 fine.. not a single proud nail.
When I am unloading the gun fast (floor sheathing) it leaves many nails proud, bends some, doesn't even shoot some. I can't work like that. So i will keep em.. but i am looking for something a bit better (Hitachi)


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> screw holmes...


Nope he all yours:laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> Just an update.. The gun is infact a POS.
> I broke 1 last week and 1 earlier this week.
> Got one back from the repair shop.. shoot, shoot.. proud proud proud.
> Almost every nail is proud. No its not the compressor.. The compressor runs my paslode PF350 fine.. not a single proud nail.
> When I am unloading the gun fast (floor sheathing) it leaves many nails proud, bends some, doesn't even shoot some. I can't work like that. So i will keep em.. but i am looking for something a bit better (Hitachi)


Nick, they are homeowner grade guns bud. Time to invest is something a little more reliable. I take it you want to stay with the coil nailers? If so your best bet is Hitachi or Paslode.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

http://bigskytool.com/Hitachi_NR90AEPR_3-12_Round_Head_Framing_Nailer_(Reconditioned)___i1681.aspx

$89.95 for a refurb NR90. If you need a gun, I would buy it tonight, because it says one day only, and that one day was Friday. I'm pretty sure they ship to Canada. I've got one coming for myself from their store on amazon, which came out to the same price but free shipping and I could use my stockpile of gift cards.


----------

